# Flexlink insertion 'box' - disposal?



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi...

Just wondering what everyone does with the plastic box like thing that sits over the flexlink once you've inserted /attached the infusion set?  Although the insertion needle retracts horizontally, I'm still a bit wary of sending it to landfil, as it's not 100% out of reach, but it won't fit in my normal sharps boxes... 

What does everyone do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry no pumpers have replied to help you. I can only suggest getting a different sharps bin with a larger capacity and hole. Disposal problems are yet more reasons why I don't want a pump, I think, but I'm glad they suit some people.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry Twitchy was hoping someone else answered.

I believe the contraption you are talking about that needs to be thrown is very similar to the new Medtronic Mio stuff.   The needle is encased in the lid which is very tightly on.   I was told that you can throw it in your rubbish bin and so I have been doing that.  I too am aware it is sharps but it is concealed.  I think this is one I will be asking our team as I just don't know.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Disposal problems are yet more reasons why I don't want a pump, I think, but I'm glad they suit some people.



Ooooo Copepod, what are you like, any excuse to not have a pump.   You don't have to have one.   You will not be forced.

Disposal problems are not really an issue at all.   This is a new thing and so once I know the answer that problem disappears as well. Voila !


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually, good point... on the subject does anyone know if we can send the insulin cartridge bit (it's effectively just a plastic tube) for recycling?  I don't remember seeing one of those recycling symbols which I guess might mean it's a no go?...  To my shame I never even thought of recycling my old glass pen cartridges, I wonder if you can?  I do like that the insulin is now in a bigger vial... might try sneaking those into our glass recycling boxes & see if the bin men get cross or take them!  

These might be good queries for the famous Roche helpline methinks!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Twitchy

Hope you can recycle as much as possible - the issue seems to be traces of insulin left in glass cartridges / vials or plastic tubing, but I reckon placing in glass / plastic bins at recycling centres / supermarket car parks pretty much eliminates any risk of waste insulin injuring anyone. Only worth doing if bins will accept plastics with 1, 2 or 3 in a triangle, that aren't bottles. 

I know Adrienne thinks I spend my time thinking up reasons for not having a pump, but actually I do spend time / effort trying to minimise my environmental impact by not using more resources than I need, reusing needles, lancets, while happy on MDI, aswell as cycling rather than driving, for health of me & environment; making compost, growing own veg & fruit, keeping ducks, again for our benefit and environmental benefit etc. Not saying everyone should do the same as us, but we find it very easy, fun, tasty (eating home grown veg, fruit & duck eggs).

I'd be very interested to hear Roche's reply.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Hi Twitchy
> 
> Hope you can recycle as much as possible - the issue seems to be traces of insulin left in glass cartridges / vials or plastic tubing, but I reckon placing in glass / plastic bins at recycling centres / supermarket car parks pretty much eliminates any risk of waste insulin injuring anyone. Only worth doing if bins will accept plastics with 1, 2 or 3 in a triangle, that aren't bottles.
> 
> ...



You do make me laugh,  I really do not think you spend your time making up reasons for not having a pump.  I think that you spend your time trying to find the most extreme sport or activity you can do and then go and do them, which is something that is so alien to me   

I'd love some ducks and their eggs mind you, love fresh eggs.  Not sure the neighbours would like me to have ducks.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Twitchy, 

Seeing as I use 11.5 litre sharps bins at work they can take just about anything in them. Perhaps you could get hold of one of those? My Mio inserters seem to go into them ok. 

Tom


----------



## Copepod (Sep 7, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> You do make me laugh,  I really do not think you spend your time making up reasons for not having a pump.  I think that you spend your time trying to find the most extreme sport or activity you can do and then go and do them, which is something that is so alien to me
> 
> I'd love some ducks and their eggs mind you, love fresh eggs.  Not sure the neighbours would like me to have ducks.



That's a relief!
Not sure that keeping ducks counts as an extreme sport, but it's fun, except for the agressive Aylesbury male that bites my legs, so I have to wear wellington boots in the garden - for hanging out washing, cleaning up duck poo (great for compost) etc. As long as you don't get call ducks, they're not too nosy, but it does depends on neighbours proximity and temperament. We live in a terrace of 4 houses. Neighbours on both sides have pigeons, which are pretty quiet; one side also has tortoises (not silent when thye go climbing!), the other thas masses of cats and yappy dogs, so they can't really complain about 3 ducks, which just quack a bit. Our record for egg from duck to pan is probably less than an hour, but it's difficult to know when an egg is laid and sometimes difficult to find, if they lay in a flowerbed, for example.


----------

